# lokal Angabe (hier)



## Blixa

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Zweifel. Es ist anzunehmen, dass die Ergänzung am Ende des Satzes sein muss und die Angabe vor der Ergänzung.

Pero, en esta oración que sucedió?

Langsam gewöhne ich mich an das feuchte Klima hier. --->esta es la oración correcta en el libro.

Segùn la regla porque no puede ser así?

Langsam gewöhne ich mich hier an das feuchte Klima.

Esto de los adverbios (Angaben) me confude! la reglita TEKAKOKOMOLO la tengo clara, pero en estas situaciones me pierdo un poco 

Vielen Dank euch für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Alemanita

La regla gramatical no te la sé decir, pero el significado de la frase es: Langsam gewöhne ich mich an das feuchte Klima, *das hier herrscht.* (=el clima húmedo que reina aquí)

Tu versión (segunda frase alemana) significaría que _aquí_ te acostumbras al clima húmedo - pero no en otras partes, y esto no es lógico: Te acostumbras al clima húmedo *de aquí*.


----------



## Blixa

O sea que a veces no tengo que separar "tanto" los adverbios?  y cómo saber cuando estoy bien y cuando no? 

En Español tendrìa un poco de sentido (figurado) la segunda frase, pero en alemàn, no, por lo que veo.

Graciaaas!


----------



## Geviert

> pero no en otras partes, y *esto no es lógico*



Hola    ¿por qué no Alemanita? Si digo la segunda, se debería entender un matíz de lugar diferente simplemente: Langsam gewöhne ich mich hier an das feuchte Klima *und nicht woanders*.

Blixa: el lugar del abverbio influye en el sentido. Si lo pones en la segunda niegas solo aquella parte y dejas entender que en otro lugar será diferente. Si lo pones al final como ya explicó Alemanita.


----------



## Blixa

Geviert said:


> Hola    ¿por qué no Alemanita? Si digo la segunda, se debería entender un matíz de lugar diferente simplemente: Langsam gewöhne ich mich hier an das feuchte Klima *und nicht woanders*.
> 
> Blixa: el lugar del abverbio influye en el sentido. Si lo pones en la segunda niegas solo aquella parte y dejas entender que en otro lugar será diferente. Si lo pones al final como ya explicó Alemanita.



aaaaah, por eso es que puedes elegir el sentido que le quieres dar a la oracion con los adverbios, solo respetando las reglas, cierto? 

Porque si lo dejo como en la segunda opción, en español sería algo asi como "lentamente me acostrumbro aqui al clima" aqui y no en otro lugar. Si se queda como en la primera es algo como "lentamente me acostumbro al clima de aqui" 

Debo hacer muuchas oraciones entonces, solo que me cuesta  trabajo a veces no olvidar que si tengo varios adverbios, solo uno puede ir en posición 1, Übung macht den Meister! 

Muchas Gracias Geviert!


----------



## Alemanita

Geviert said:


> Hola    ¿por qué no Alemanita? Si digo la segunda, se debería entender un matíz de lugar diferente simplemente: Langsam gewöhne ich mich hier an das feuchte Klima *und nicht woanders*.
> 
> Blixa: el lugar del abverbio influye en el sentido. Si lo pones en la segunda niegas solo aquella parte y dejas entender que en otro lugar será diferente. Si lo pones al final como ya explicó Alemanita.



Tienes razón, Geviert, de que me puedo acostumbar aquí, y no en otra parte, al clima húmedo. Y después estoy acostumbrada y lo soporto en todas partes.

*Peeeero*: La frase comienza con _Langsam_ y con esto se quiere expresar que _Poco a poco_ me voy acostumbrando a este clima húmedo.

_Hier_ se refiere al clima y no a mi lugar de estadía.

Otra frase sería: Ich gewöhne mich _hier_ langsam an das feuchte Klima. Con esto dices que elegiste este lugar para ir acostumbrándote al clima húmedo en general.


Bueno, espero no haber confundido a Blixa.

Un saludo a los dos.


----------



## Geviert

> *Peeeero*: La frase comienza con _Langsam_ y con esto se quiere expresar que _Poco a poco_ me voy acostumbrando a este clima húmedo.



*¿yyyy*?  _poco a poco_ me voy acostumbrando a este clima humedo _aquí_, en otro lado puedo acostrumbrarme más _rápidamente_. Otro lugar puede ser menos húmedo. no diría que la humedad se pueda soportar en todas partes siempre igual  

Bsp.:

Langsam gewöhne ich mich hier an das feuchte Klima _woanders schneller._



> _Hier_ se refiere al clima y no a mi lugar de estadía.



Claro, en la primera frase. Estoy de acuerdo. En la frase de Blixa (la segunda), no.



PS. Yo creo que la _Meinungsverschiedenheit _no está en la gramática sino en la _humedad_: 



> Tu versión (segunda frase alemana) significaría que _aquí_ te acostumbras al clima húmedo - pero no en otras partes, y esto no es lógico





> Tienes razón, Geviert, de que me puedo acostumbar aquí, y no en otra  parte, al clima húmedo. Y después estoy acostumbrada y lo soporto en  todas partes.



No comprendo por qué si soporto la humedad en un lugar, puedo soportarla luego en todas partes. Con esto presuponemos que la humedad es constante en todos los lugares. 

¡un beso  grande!


----------



## Blixa

si, poco a poco me queda claro, para que fuera la segunda oraciòn "und nicht woanders".

Gracias por las explicaciones!


----------

